# Checklist for new V puppy owner?



## ivyviszlas (Jul 19, 2011)

We get our V next Saturday! Our breeder is going to provide a list of items and to-dos that we need, as well as continued guidance, but I thought it might be good to start assembling a list from owners across the country.

We will be crate training our V, as well as not allowing it on furniture. Our breeder's dogs do not get on the couches, as they have comfy beds, and they say it is something that can be taught when paired with enough affection in other areas. 

Does anyone have a bed that works well for their V? I am looking on orthopedic, comfy dog beds with big bolster sides for comfort - but wondering what a full sized V will appreciate.
Thanks!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Does anyone have a bed that works well for their V? I am looking on orthopedic, comfy dog beds with big bolster sides for comfort - but wondering what a full sized V will appreciate.
> Thanks!


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/sleeping-bags-for-vizslas.html

We use these "Pita Pockets" in the crates, in the living room, RV and Jeep. The dogs love them.

Good luck. Hundreds of posts about raising Vizslas on *redbirddog*.

Rod


----------



## mason (Oct 11, 2010)

Add "patience" to your list. Remember he/she is just a puppy and will be doing what puppies do! Try not get too upset/yell/scream at he/she, take a deep breath and relax. Trust me, better times are to come......

Enjoy it, they grow up quickly...


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

ivyviszlas said:


> We get our V next Saturday! Our breeder is going to provide a list of items and to-dos that we need, as well as continued guidance, but I thought it might be good to start assembling a list from owners across the country.
> 
> We will be crate training our V, as well as not allowing it on furniture. Our breeder's dogs do not get on the couches, as they have comfy beds, and they say it is something that can be taught when paired with enough affection in other areas.
> 
> ...


I would hold off on buying a nice big bed until your V is a little older. I went through a few different beds for Ruby and she would rip them up. Now that she is older (7 months) I finally got her a nice bed and she just uses it to sleep. I would buy a cheap smaller bed for now and wait to get a good quality one later on.


----------



## mebens (Jul 21, 2011)

We get our Vizsla on the 30th. This will be our second. We learned the first time to get a cheap bed at first and a smaller bed that fits the pup now. First time bought one that was to big and she just would roll off!


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Ya I agree, we got Holly a nice bed later on when we knew she wouldn't tear it to pieces! We started off just buying a bunch of cheap fleece blankets, very easy to wash up & quick to dry & very cuddly for them when they're so young.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

1. *Most important* is a book on how to train a dog - read it before the dog comes home
2. Crate - put an old towel in it if it makes you feel better but not necessary - important - the crate size should be adjustable so you give the dog just enough room to lay down. No more, no less. As he/she gets bigger you should have the ability to adjust the space.
3. Collar and leash

The other stuff you can buy as you see fit. Most people buy stuff they don't need.


----------

